# Some photos of North Borneo (Sabah) river.....



## borneosucker (May 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

would like to share some pics of North Borneo (Sabah) river which I recently went. In fact, it was just yesterday.....  









A man made path for crossing across the river









Here's a car crossing across the river...









That's my lil sis, checking out the river....see the crystal clear water... 









Perfect habitat for Borneo Suckers 

Actually I made a blog post about this trip. You can read more bout them here...
*My Little Underwater Eden: The hunt for Borneo Suckers (G. aeroides and G. extrorsus) - 18th June 2009*

Enjoy and regards,
BorneoSucker


----------



## borneosucker (May 17, 2009)

*Pics and video of G. aeroides, G. extrorsus....*

Hey guys,

I just finish uploading the pics and video of G. aeroides and G. extrorsus. I also post infos about the water parameters.

I'm rushing to go out now, so I would rather post the link to my blog. Everything I promised are there.....hope you guys will enjoy it

here' the link to my blog
*My Little Underwater Eden: Borneo Suckers (Gastromyzon aeroides and Gastromyzon extrorsus)...*

Sorry for a rushing reply  Thanks again and have a nice day everyone


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

SO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Those r so rare!!


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

it also looks like an awesome trip!


----------



## borneosucker (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Guppy :-D


----------

